# Dolby Atmos playback



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

I have not seen any posts so I thought I would see if anyone had any suggestions/theories on what might be happening. I have a Samsung BD-H5900 bluray with current firmware version. I have a Yamaha RX-A3040 with current firmware version. I am using Transformers: Age of Extinction which has a Dolby Atmos soundtrack. My Yamaha is only decoding Dolby TrueHD. I've verified all secondary audios are off. I called Yamaha and they don't know why it's not working. I know there is not too many titles in Atmos to try. Any thoughts on why I can't get Atmos?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

From what i have read somewhere else you should be able to get access to dolby atmos from the blu ray movies menu.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I also have that movie and the dolby atmos track is very good. I am using a Marantz 7702. When you load the disc you must go in the setup menu and select Dolby Atmos instead of dolby tru hd.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Are you using HDMI from the Blu-Ray to the Yamaha? You want your receiver to be doing the decoding.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

On second thought, make sure you put the Blu-Ray disc in you player, not the DVD. Only the Blu-Ray disc has the Atmos track. This is a mistake I made myself.


----------

